
Electricity generation using quantum dots in glass - danielam
https://mlsystem.pl/electricity-from-the-glass-energy-revolution-with-the-use-of-quantum-dots/?lang=en
======
JoeAltmaier
Fluff? Where are the 'current per square meter' stats? They claim 'half your
electricity from windows' but where's the data?

My windows are not in direct sunlight most of the day and all of the night.
Most are never - on the north side, east side, west side.

All of them are never optimally directed at the sun even when fully
illuminated.

The opportunity to generate power from accidental/incidental sources is very
limited. Its always better to plan a real power installation with all the
factors considered. 10x to 100x better.

~~~
londons_explore
The only way this might make sense is if the added cost of quantum dots in a
window is tiny.

~~~
MR4D
Not sure what this means dollar-wise, but accord o e article,

 __“Both – quantum dots ad perovskites can be easily placed on the surfaces
and have comparable costs of production” __

Not sure what perovskites cost, but that should give you your answer (or a way
to figure it out).

------
mceachen
Are windows in some part of the world optimally oriented towards solar
radiation? Most residential windows in the US are shaded by awnings or face
completely away from the path of the sun. It seems like only multi-story
glass-clad buildings would be moderately relevant for this technology, and
refacing, say, the Salesforce tower seems like it would be prohibitively
expensive to make sense from an roi perspective.

~~~
nebalee
Greenhouses maybe. Those are usually constructed in a way to get the most out
of the incoming sunlight, right?

------
Jemm
So many near sighted comments.

Many buildings have little space for solar panels. Most building need to
reglaze every thirty years. Many building have no optimally oriented glass.

This does not mean that PV Glass is worthless. If efficiency and cost work out
then there may we’ll be a place for PV glass.

------
NiceWayToDoIT
What about stability and longevity, since the first breakthrough 10 years ago
various teams were struggling to make them work in solar cells as quantum dots
are chemically unstable under oxidizing conditions and undergo photo corrosion
reactions?

------
anesmike
It all boils down to: what is the energy return on energy invested .

------
fuzzfactor
Not my field of natural science but I saw a very bright future for this a
decade ago.

Quite promising equations.

------
jbob2000
What if it costs more electricity to produce this glass than it will ever
produce in its entire lifespan? Does it make sense to produce the glass if
that's the case?

~~~
yohannparis
It depends if the glass was produced with low carbon emissions (Nuclear,
renewables) and avoid final users to use less coal power plants.

~~~
adrianN
There are probably better ways of exporting energy than making glass.

~~~
yohannparis
I agree, but like the Tesla roof tiles, you should buy those windows when you
need to replace existing ones.

